
A Tandy Bear Christmas (1987 Demo) - rainbowmverse
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPYmpf64OfA
======
rainbowmverse
It turns out I _didn 't_ imagine this. It's one of my earliest memories. I had
an old Tandy 1000HX demo unit Radio Shack sold at a discount when it was time
for new things.

